# Ska214P1 Capacitor Issues?



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

At Christmas 2005 my mother very generously bought my father a Seiko titanium kinetic ska214p1 with the 5M62 movement.

My father who had previously worn Seiko watches did not think he was ready for a new watch and did little with it. I had played with it at the time and quickly found out that it did not keep the time even when brand new. As it was not mine I did not try to do anything with it and basically it was left sitting brand new in its box and every few months I would try to get it going by giving it a good shake but to no avail as it only held its charge for a day or less even when the second hand jumped 30secs upon pressing the power reserve.

So basically it seems that like many kinetics the capacitor is not functioning and will need replaced. My father has allowed me to either fix it myself as I know more about this kind of thing than he does or to sell it as it is now to somebody handy and willing to fix it themselves.

I am reasonably good with things like this and going by the online tutorials on Seiko kinetic capacitor replacements it does not look like a particularly difficult task... I am aware of the upsides and downsides of kinetics and do not plan on getting another one.

My dilemma is should I fix it up and give it back to my father or possibly sell it on after fixing it, or should I get rid of it in the state it is in never worn and just get something half similar (but not a kinetic lol) with the money I get?

Thank you

Tony


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have just recently "upgraded" a number of kinetic Seikos. Unless you have experience with watch repairs and the necessary good quality tools, they are best left to someone who has. There is some dismantling and rebuilding involved and it is always best to service the movement whilst the upgrade is being done. Agreed, there is not a lot to service in comparison with a mechanical watch but it is best. A good set of tools (case back opener, watchmakers screwdrivers, tweezers, oilers, oils, greases, gaskets etc will probably cost more than a service.

mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

TONY M said:


> and quickly found out that it did not keep the time even when brand new.


This is very unusual. My Seiko Kinetic diver AMAZES me with how well it keeps time.



TONY M said:


> My dilemma is should I fix it up and give it back to my father or possibly sell it on after fixing it, or should I get rid of it in the state it is in never worn and just get something half similar (but not a kinetic lol) with the money I get?


Strictly speaking, your situation is not a dilemma. A dilemma is when all your choices put you in a worse position.

In your case however, it seems that you have a very nice watch which simply needs sending to someone who can ensure that it is well regulated and properly set up. If you pay some money and have that done, then you'll have a very desirable and accurate watch, and your money will have been well spent.

The Kinetic design is a fantastic step forwards in watch design, and it allows people who appreciate an automatic mechanism with a mechanical element to have that, while at the same time enjoying the accuracy of quartz.

To say that you don't plan to buy another Kinetic (lol?) based on this one unfortunate example is simply not good reasoning, and it's certainly not a fair assessment of that watch or that brand. I'm sure that there has been at least one example of a Rolex developing a fault which impacted negatively on its accuracy, but does that mean that there's anything "lol" about buying a Rolex?

edit: this thread may also be of some interest to you http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55323


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

tixntox said:


> I have just recently "upgraded" a number of kinetic Seikos. Unless you have experience with watch repairs and the necessary good quality tools, they are best left to someone who has. There is some dismantling and rebuilding involved and it is always best to service the movement whilst the upgrade is being done. Agreed, there is not a lot to service in comparison with a mechanical watch but it is best. A good set of tools (case back opener, watchmakers screwdrivers, tweezers, oilers, oils, greases, gaskets etc will probably cost more than a service.
> 
> mike


Thank you for responding tintox. Sounds like you know what you are doing when it comes to kinetic servicing and someone like you is what I may need.

Tony


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> This is very unusual. My Seiko Kinetic diver AMAZES me with how well it keeps time.


Sorry I should have been clearer about this, it keeps time very well until it loses power due to the capacitor.

I do plan to buy a Seiko or two in the future for certain and I have nothing against the brand.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

TONY M said:


> Thank you for responding tintox. Sounds like you know what you are doing when it comes to kinetic servicing and someone like you is what I may need.


Yeah, I seem to remember he posted in my thread about encouraging people to see that upgrading capacitors in Seiko Kinetics isn't hard. ...The one I linked you to three posts up that you've mysteriously failed to comment on along with your partisan thanks.

Eheheh. People.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> TONY M said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for responding tintox. Sounds like you know what you are doing when it comes to kinetic servicing and someone like you is what I may need.
> ...


Hi Om_nom,

I'm still not sure exactly what you are trying to get at so forgive me if I am seem bit "slow" or am not picking up on something.

I have the tools to replace the capacitor and do exactly what is needed in the pmwf article you linked to but as I have never touched a kinetic movement I am understandably weary to dive straight in and start pulling it apart as you will appreciate.

I am still deciding on whether or not to do it myself with relatively little experience or not to, basically that is the advise I am after.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

TONY M said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > I have just recently "upgraded" a number of kinetic Seikos. Unless you have experience with watch repairs and the necessary good quality tools, they are best left to someone who has. There is some dismantling and rebuilding involved and it is always best to service the movement whilst the upgrade is being done. Agreed, there is not a lot to service in comparison with a mechanical watch but it is best. A good set of tools (case back opener, watchmakers screwdrivers, tweezers, oilers, oils, greases, gaskets etc will probably cost more than a service.
> ...


Know what I'm doing...... well....... I'm still learning really but have had success so far.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

TONY M said:


> I'm still not sure exactly what you are trying to get at so forgive me if I am seem bit "slow" or am not picking up on something.


I was expressing mild surprise that after two people had posted replies pertinent to your concerns, you felt inclined to thank only one (conspicuously omitting the user who linked you to another relevant thread).

The previous thing I was "getting at" is that you said "I had played with it at the time and quickly found out that it did not keep the time even when brand new." This gave the impression that the watch kept time poorly (rather than that it was simply being starved of power). Obviously a watch will not keep good time when there is no working power source for it, and so if your post was purely about the capacitor problem then it would have been better to leave out the line about the watch not keeping good time. That would simply have gone without saying.

No problems though. I just saw someone painting a rather gloomy picture about a great watch (accidentally, as it turns out), and I thought I'd post in defence of Kinetics.



TONY M said:


> I am still deciding on whether or not to do it myself with relatively little experience or not to, basically that is the advise I am after.


I very much hope that this http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=55323 fills you will enough optimism to have a go. :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> No problems though. I just saw someone painting a rather gloomy picture about a great watch (accidentally, as it turns out), and I thought I'd post in defence of Kinetics.


That's OK Om_nom,

I do apologise if I painted a gloomy picture of kinetics as it was just my personal experience of one watch and admittedly from someone who did not really understand kinetic movements.

Anyway thank you for the link to your kinetic upgrade thread. I will keep you all updated on my successes or lack of if I decide to go ahead with it.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you wearing it every day? Seiko Kinetic watches take months of wearing to reach full charge!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Are you wearing it every day? Seiko Kinetic watches take months of wearing to reach full charge!


I understand that wearing a Kinetic will never give a full charge; and that the only way to achieve this would be the Seiko charger.

I have changed a number of capacitors now, having begun with instructions from the web, a capacitor from the bay, and a set of watchmakers screwdrivers from our host.

If you are careful and not completely kack handed it's OK, but you might consider getting a watchmaker to do it!

(but shop around; prices vary widely!)

My 1990 divers is now keeping perfect time and has a loooooong reserve. Days at least.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Are you wearing it every day? Seiko Kinetic watches take months of wearing to reach full charge!


Hi Andy,

No I am not wearing it at all in fact. With a minute or so of shaking the power reserve indicator shows that it has 4-6 months of charge - which is 30 secs movement of the second hand. However in a short space of time it shows only 5 seconds of movement and then about a day or less the watch has stopped.

It has been "shaken" for as long as I could be bothered on occasion but this still works no better unfortunately as the charge lasts no longer.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Really does sounds as though you've got a duff/expired capacitor.

Popping a nice new li-ion battery in there will sort it right out, I'm sure. :thumbsup:

As for the charging times; expect it to be fully charged after about 30 mins of swinging it back and forth.

If you wear it (rather than shake it!) in order to keep it charged, then it will take much longer to reach full capacity, although once it's at that point, wearing it should be all that's required to keep it there.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

After changing to the upgraded Li - ion my kinetic now shows a full 30 second indication after a couple of days of wear and has been left over the weekend, still showing the full 30 second indication. I read somewhere that the li-ion 30 second indication is weeks rather than days of charge (haven't actually tried it yet as I am wearing the watch through the week). As for accuracy, it's about a second a week at the moment. Can't complain at that!

mike


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

A reply is better late than never I recon...

I did it! I replaced the capacitor with one that arrived yesterday from seiko-kinetics off ebay.

First step was to remove the bracelet.










Next was to take off the screw-back case without scratching it... I succeeded!










Rotor removed below.










Rotor wheel and old capacitor now also removed. Job half done already.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Part 2.

Time to put it all back together. The new capacitor is now installed which went smoothly, the plate which keeps the capacitor in place has been screwed back on which was a little tricky due to the size of the screws (VERY nearly lost one). The rotor wheel is also back in its place and is placed carefully to engage the small wheel which is essential.










Rotor back on but be careful with the screws! Very small and easy to lose.










Caseback and bracelet now on. Job done!










Over all not a particularly difficult task taking me about 40mins in total. Obviously care and patience must be taken but everything went smoothly for me.

I will note that the previous capacitor was identical to the new one I installed, the Maxell TC920S.

I could not have done it without the super tutorial at PMWF here

The watch immediately hit the full 30sec power reserve before even beginning to swing it! I'm so happy.

Tony


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done! :thumbsup: One major thing/s to watch (well 2 actually)are the coils. Very easy to damage. One slip of the screwdriver (or a lost screw search!) can damage the hairlike copper strand of wire.  I have found my kinetics to have fantastic timekeeping once sorted.

Mike


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

tixntox said:


> Well done! :thumbsup: One major thing/s to watch (well 2 actually)are the coils. Very easy to damage. One slip of the screwdriver (or a lost screw search!) can damage the hairlike copper strand of wire.  I have found my kinetics to have fantastic timekeeping once sorted.
> 
> Mike


Thanks tixntox. Yes I was slightly nervous at times but thankfully it was OK and I didn't lose the rest of the hair on my head in frustration not getting anywhere!

Tony


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Another holy thread bump!

Looks like I might be doing this job again soon after leaving the watch in a drawer for months. :wallbash:

Never one to learn a lesson me...

Tony


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

very usefull

Thanks!


----------

